# Quinn Bill



## City Recruit (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm working on my associates degree in C.J. from Bristol Community College. I'm looking to complete my bachelors online, since all the colleges offering bachelors degrees are a good distance from where I live. I know of a few colleges and universities out of state that offer online programs, but they aren't Quinn approved. I intend to go on to get my masters degree (probably from Umass Lowell), so I was wondering if I would still get the Quinn benefit if I gradute with a masters from a Quinn-approved school but have my bachelors from a non-approved school. If I understand correctly there is a requirement to take 25% of credits at a Quinn-approved school. If I have 61 credits for my associates, approximately another 60 from a non-approved school, and 33 credits for my masters from an approved school, do I receive the full benefit?

If this has already been answered before, I apologize. I spoke to a local police lieutenant about this before, and he claimed to have an officer on his staff who had a bachelors with a non-approved school and was going for his masters locally to get the Quinn benefit. I just wanted to confirm if this is correct.

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

As long as you have a Quinn Bill degree, you'll receive whatever percentage that degree entails (10, 20, or 25%). 

I work with a lot of people who have undergrad degrees in business or other non-CJ subjects, but they got the 25% once they earned their Quinn-approved CJ graduate degree.


----------



## City Recruit (Feb 4, 2008)

Ok, but I came across this on http://www.osfa.mass.edu/quinnbill/faq.asp#eligibility*

I have a Bachelor Degree in an area that is not related to Criminal Justice or Law Enforcement. However, I am enrolled in an approved Master Degree program for the PCIPP. Will I qualify for partial PCIPP benefits?* 
No. According to the Guidelines for Criminal Justice and Law Enforcement Academic Programs, an officer cannot receive PCIPP benefits if he/she has not *graduated from a PCIPP approved institution with PCIPP approved curriculum*. Because the officer's first degree is in an unrelated field, he/she is required to successfully complete coursework in the approved program in which he/she is enrolled to receive PCIPP benefits. No partial PCIPP benefits will be given.

Reading the part that I italicized, isn't that saying you receive no benefit unless you have your undergraduate degree from a Quinn approved school?

This is confusing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

WA1DH said:


> Reading the part that I italicized, isn't that saying you receive no benefit unless you have your undergraduate degree from a Quinn approved school?


No.

Under the *old* system, Western New England College and Anna Maria College had a loophole where someone with a non-Quinn undergrad degree could enroll in one undergrad CJ course and the school would write a letter certifying them as a "matriculating student" so they would get the 10% benefit, provided they enrolled in that same school's graduate program. In other words, they got the 10% while they worked on getting the 25%.

The new system closed that loophole, which is all that italicized part means. You can have an undergrad degree in Ancient Babylonian Astrology and you'll still get the 25% once you earn a Quinn-approved Master's degree. You just won't get anything in the mean time.


----------



## City Recruit (Feb 4, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> No.
> 
> Under the *old* system, Western New England College and Anna Maria College had a loophole where someone with a non-Quinn undergrad degree could enroll in one undergrad CJ course and the school would write a letter certifying them as a "matriculating student" so they would get the 10% benefit, provided they enrolled in that same school's graduate program. In other words, they got the 10% while they worked on getting the 25%.


Ok, I think I understand now. I heard about the Western NE College situation. Thank's for your help!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

unless you are going to teach CJ, I wouldn't get your masters...it's alot of money to spend


----------



## City Recruit (Feb 4, 2008)

I would like to teach at the end of my career. That's one reason I want to get it. I understand it isn't a huge help as far as promotions go (based on promotional exams).


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

CPD187 said:


> unless you are going to teach CJ, I wouldn't get your masters...it's alot of money to spend


Not nearly as much as a 5% raise over a 32-year career, plus a lifetime pension. Anyone who starts with a Bachelor's degree on a Quinn Bill department who doesn't get their Master's is literally throwing money away.

Terrible advice.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

I just can't see getting a masters degree if you are just going to be a police officer. Totally my opinion. You figure starting pay is $60,000, which is alot. With your bachelors its 20% so add $12,000/year. A masters is 25% so add $15,000/year. Over 30 years you would make $360,000 with a bachelors vs $450,000 with a masters in additional money. Thats how I understand Quinn Bill works? Thats only a $90,000 difference. Yea I guess thats alot, but 30 years is alot too! Just my take on it. I'm working towards my bachelors and that will do it for me. 

WA1DH good luck, I hear getting a masters is hard work. But if you want to get into education its great to have.


----------



## City Recruit (Feb 4, 2008)

Just a side note - working as an officer in Massachusetts is just my backup plan. I want to make sure I can receive Quinn benefits in the event my current plans to find work in NH don't work out.

I'm up to the challenge to make it to my masters, and like I said before, I have thought about teaching someday.

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

CPD187 said:


> I just can't see getting a masters degree if you are just going to be a police officer. Totally my opinion. You figure starting pay is $60,000, which is alot. With your bachelors its 20% so add $12,000/year. A masters is 25% so add $15,000/year. Over 30 years you would make $360,000 with a bachelors vs $450,000 with a masters in additional money. Thats how I understand Quinn Bill works? Thats only a $90,000 difference. Yea I guess thats alot, but 30 years is alot too! Just my take on it. I'm working towards my bachelors and that will do it for me.


Many departments (including mine) also figure Quinn Bill calculations into overtime, court time, night differential, training time, etc. As a result, my overtime rate is $50 per hour with the 25% Quinn Bill. A friend I was hired with has his 20% and works details every week, while I hardly ever worked last year at all. I still beat him by $5K at the end of the year just from court time, training time, etc.

While you're in college, you might want to consider a quantitative analysis course. I know I sure as hell wouldn't want to work for a job where my base salary is going to stay at $60K for my entire career. We do get raises over the course of 30+ years, in case you didn't know. And even using your calculations, if you put that $90K extra into a moderately performing IRA account over your career, you'll have yourself a nice little nest egg at retirement.

As always, feel free to do it your way. Being 20 years old and not a cop, you probably know better than me anyway.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

CPD187 said:


> I just can't see getting a masters degree if you are just going to be a police officer. Totally my opinion. You figure starting pay is $60,000, which is alot. With your bachelors its 20% so add $12,000/year. A masters is 25% so add $15,000/year. Over 30 years you would make $360,000 with a bachelors vs $450,000 with a masters in additional money. Thats how I understand Quinn Bill works? Thats only a $90,000 difference. Yea I guess thats alot, but 30 years is alot too! Just my take on it. I'm working towards my bachelors and that will do it for me.
> 
> WA1DH good luck, I hear getting a masters is hard work. But if you want to get into education its great to have.


I would never discourage anyone from pursuing education, even if the Quinn Bill was not an issue. Sure, you have the freedom to limit your educational goals. However, I think it is wrong to discourage someone else from pursuing a Master's degree (or any other degree, for that matter). Believe it or not, there are more than financial benefits to an education. You say, "I just can't see getting a master's degree if you are just going to be a police officer." Have you thought about what would happen if you were forced to medical out at an early age? I have a co-worker who was forced to medically retire shortly after 40 just last year. I'm not saying you must have a degree, rather, consider the benefits that education could bring outside of working patrol.


----------



## mpr4601 (Mar 24, 2007)

CPD187 said:


> You figure starting pay is $60,000, which is alot. With your bachelors its 20% so add $12,000/year. A masters is 25% so add $15,000/year. Over 30 years you would make $360,000 with a bachelors vs $450,000 with a masters in additional money. Thats how I understand Quinn Bill works? Thats only a $90,000 difference.


Those are some wacky calculations you have there. Not even close.


----------

